# How do i check my bandwidth?



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

i no there is a website but i can't remember, someone plz remind me


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.dslreports.com/stest

Go to the bottom and click the link next to the globe. Choose the nearest location to you.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bandwidth+test


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

optimum on line home page...."speed test"..who knows if its legit. :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I have found the dsl reports speed test to be accurate. Test 2-3 times and take an average to rule out congestion.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Cheers guys, quick and helpful as always!


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

This is a good site for broadband test
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------

